# I ordered my new rims!!!



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

*pics of my new rims on bike*

I'm stoked....if they are what i saw on the showroom today...they are very nice..and really was a quality rim...







:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

SWEET!

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are the Gloss finish HD2's. $64.95 each in 12" Nice wheels.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Rock on man thems are sharp!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

really nice :bling: do they make them in a 14?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

saaaawweeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

CumminsPower24 said:


> really nice :bling: do they make them in a 14?


Yeah....I'm pretty sure. I'll check for you.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You're not planning on getting those dirty now, are you?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

CumminsPower24 said:


> really nice :bling: do they make them in a 14?


 yes they do...they were $10 bucks higher...




Big D said:


> You're not planning on getting those dirty now, are you?


YES MA'AM!!! this is probably the cleanest they will ever be...

oh yeah! THEY ARE HERE!!! odered them 10a wednesday and got them today(thursday) at 2p


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Look nice and enjoy


----------



## muddbound (Feb 15, 2010)

nice rims im going to be searching for some soon after i fix my clutch problem


----------



## chadwyk (Jul 17, 2011)

These were my first choice but after I have ordered them, I received an email from the company saying they were out of stock for a while. So I had to go with the SS 212's. Those do indeed look very sharp.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Shinny!!!!! I like!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool wheels where where did you get them


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Cool wheels where where did you get them


pm'd


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

well here they are on the bike..what ya think

I have heated the foot wells and reformed to help with clearence and turned the front shocks all the way up.....

one more thing ...whats the amount im suppose to torque the lugs to ...any one know...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good!!!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Nice. I have the non glossy ones on my 900 and I love them.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks , seems like a whole different bike now..just the way it sits... im happy..lets just hope i can keep it from diggin a hole in my pocket book .gotta learn this thumb control thing yall been talkin about all these years..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wheels look great! Now you need to shine up the plastics to have that brand-new look.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Big D said:


> Wheels look great! Now you need to shine up the plastics to have that brand-new look.


i think im gonna let them alone or now ..but when i get ready..think im gonna have them hydro-dipped..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you're looking for a quick fix - Meguiar's Gold Class trim detailer made my son's quad look like new - and it's a 1986.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Big D said:


> If you're looking for a quick fix - Meguiar's Gold Class trim detailer made my son's quad look like new - and it's a 1986.


i may try to find a high speed buffer and some rubbing compound to try to remove some of the light scratches from it..the only good thing about the blue is its painted on there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mmmm I dont think the dark blue was paint? just the candy colors... Like the Candy Thunder Blue and and Silver... and the Camo isnt molded either. 

All other colors I thought were molded.... I could be wrong though.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

and the midnight blue like the one I got


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> mmmm I dont think the dark blue was paint? just the candy colors... Like the Candy Thunder Blue and and Silver... and the Camo isnt molded either.
> 
> All other colors I thought were molded.... I could be wrong though.


under the paint ...was black when i chipped it...under my fenders it is black...the black, the dark green, kawie green and maroon is molded ...so mine is paint or some kind of dip or something..
kawie said when i chipped it that they were painted,of course with some kind of rubber based paint...but he pointed out that the candy blue,silver and my dark blue were special colors for certian years
the color is midnight nocturne blue..
i think the camo is silk screen.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah you are correct on all accounts, each year had a special color, and they were all painted...

I just didnt realize that the nocturne blue was the special color that year, so I thought it was molded like the rest..

I stand corrected!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

man i wish they were molded...sure would be better ..i think


----------

